# fire pit/grill



## smooth move

made these out of old 18 wheeler rims a buddy got. made the grill for him and the fire pit for me. worked out well.


----------



## Mac1528

Great idea. I'll bet they work well, they sure look nice!


----------



## Jason

Looks good! I have a med BGE that I'm gonna make a fire pit/smores cooker outta evemtually....No guts inside it....


----------



## Paymaster

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan

They look good, what will you sell them for? :thumbup: which one is the fire pit?


----------



## smooth move

bobinbusan said:


> They look good, what will you sell them for? :thumbup: which one is the fire pit?


they're really the same. the "grill" has a davit, to hang a pot from, and the grill has handles for removing. the "fire pit" has the bottom lip of the rim rewelded on top to make it taller.


----------



## smooth move

saw this on FB. think i'll do one.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Yours look good.
I like the two car rim one too. The top would be excellent to set a big pot of whatever onto.
You should google "jet stove" via google images.
The two rim unit could easily be made into one.


----------



## Fishing Dad

hey, thats where my wheels went. ...


----------



## smooth move

Fishing Dad said:


> hey, thats where my wheels went. ...


Lol!!!!!


----------



## HisName

good stuff :thumbsup:

in the day I used a sideways overturned grocery cart when they were metal and it made a fine grill plus contained the fire :yes:


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

fixin to make a bunch of them out of car rims with doors on them


----------



## Mac1528

Give us step by step pics so we can see the process. Thanks!


----------

